# Vet check-up, what does yours do?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So I'm wondering, I don't have an avian vet. So for those who do, or anyone else who has had to do lots of vet visit.

I wanted to know what does your vet do at every visit? 

I've had the initial check up, and I've also had health problem check ups. However my vet never does everything on each visit. Last time I went I had to ask for a weight. of course, now they have a new building with a bird room, before we were in x-ray.  So far, I've seen on initial check ups, weight, respitory check, keel bone check, fecal if I want. 

So I plan on asking for weight no matter what. however, the other things I've only seen done on initial check up, not when I've brought a bird in for a specific issues. 

I guess what I need to know is what my vet should be doing at every appointment, no matter what the reason for being there is.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Blood Test, Fecal Test, Weight, Gram Stain and the other things like checking weight, nails and feet, wings, keel bone, tail, beak, eyes, vent.

Pretty much the lot. I usually ask for a blood test and fecal test to be done as well as checking the whole bird over.. but the Avian Vet knows what to do everytime so I don't have to repeat it, lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike went to the vet, he looked in his mouth, felt his kneel bone. He pretty much checked him head to toe. He did not weigh him but I do that at home anyway. I also got him to do a poop smear.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Most vets like a baseline blood panel to go by. Mine also does a physical exam and weight (I also weigh at home) and he also does gram's stains. Some vets will just do an exam and gram's stains, depending on any symptoms (or not).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My vet says that lab work is useless in the absence of symptoms, so he doesn't run tests without a specific reason. He checks weight, listens with his stethoscope, and looks and feels all over the bird's body.


----------

